# Racism, Zenophobia, Sexism & Homophobia in Spain, discuss..



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

It might be a little contraversial, but I thought it time to post a thread of my own, based on my experiences thus far in Spain. 

During my time in Spain I have either personally experienced or witnessed extreme levels of zenophobia, racism, sexism and homophobia. 

I am personally quite shocked at how many of the Spanish are zenophobic, racist, sexist and homophobic, anyone else had similar experiences ?

Regards, Dave


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

A few examples:

My partner is from Venezuela and a qualified Secondary school teacher from the best University in her home country. Despite applying for numerous jobs in the big cities, they have declined to even interview her.

Leaving us to believe that her only hope of finding a teaching job in Spain is via a private school and maybe only as Primary school teacher as opposed to secondary education.

We know numerous South / Latin Americans who are treated terribly by their employers in Spain and paid a pittance.

You often hear of qualified Doctors and Nurses being refused entry to work purely becasue they are not Spanish.

My partner is legal as both her parents are Spanish, the only difference being that she was actually born in Venezuela, what is one to do !!!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

A South American accent is NOT A PLUS it's true. 

I can name Spaniards who are treated terribly by their employers in Spain and paid a pittance too though. 

I cant say I find them (in general) any worse than many Brit's though.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm afraid that bad behavior towards foreigners is not limited to Spain or any other country these days. I can tell you very similar stories about France, or the US.

There seems to be a rising fear of the foreigner - probably due to immigration problems and all the fear mongering in connection with the terrorist threat and economic worries in the world today. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm of the opinion that the spanish tend to say what they think and act on it to a degree, hence if they feel they dont want foriegners in their country or employment then they dont see why they should have to. Although its possibly changing slightly, they dont really go in for "PC".

So what I often wonder is whats going through the minds of those people and countries who have to be politically correct - what are they _really _thinking!!??!

At the end of the day, xenophobia is because humans are instinctively tribal and its difficult to just wipe that out!

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I imagine thats very true Bev, but when your partner gets treated badly just becasue she has a South American accent, thats taking things a bit far.

Moreover, the Spanish fled to different countries for work, both before and during the Franco era, yet when they return they are treated like second class citizens, even though they are Spanish

The parents of my my partner are both Spanish, but after spending 40 years in Venezuela (now in their 80's) they returned to their homeland and our treated as outsiders by the locals.

I personally think there are major problems in Spain on this issue.

Regards, Dave


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Dave, it's much the same in France. 

We're going through a "crisis" in a local association, where the group may have to disband if we can't find someone to be president. (And the members make being president such a nightmare, it's no wonder no one will step up to it.) Throughout all this, however, most of the French members are still adamant that the president "can't" be a foreigner, though the foreigners have been the first ones to volunteer for many of the jobs no one else will do. 

And a friend of mine said that her (British) husband was looking to hire a new engineer for the company he works at. He pulled together the best looking CVs they had for the post to show to his French boss - who pulled one of them out of the stack because the guy had a Muslim sounding name and said simply "we don't hire Arabs." (And you wonder why they riot in the banlieue!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

